# Suzuki 9.9. Efi vs tohatsu 9.9 efi



## Tpan4 (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone have 1st hand experience on the 9.9 efi Suzuki. I had a 2019 9.9 tohatsu and it was an excellent motor i sold my boat and motor and i am looking at building a new rig . I came across a Suzuki 9.9 efi that is basically $1,400.00 cheaper than a tohatsu. I was wondering how good of a motor the Suzuki is. Thanks


----------

